# Invisible Mask on 2015 Murano.



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

The paint on the 2015 Murano isn't very resistant to Paint chips.

I decided to install the Invisible Mask on the front bumper and Headlights.

Here is a quick guide to help you do it faster than I did:

The Headlights can be done by a single person but the Bumper I suggest getting help. I decided to do it alone and I almost gave up and ripped it off due to frustration! There is a lot of stretching that needs to be done for the film to apply nicely.

The Bumper one has to be installed from the center and stretch it to one of the top sides and then stretch to the bottom. Do not remove the film protector from the other half.

The Headlights was easy to install once I figured out that you need to attach it to the lowest side (+- 2 inches of film) to allow stretching of the film towards the passenger door.
Align the two top "ears" (has 3 of them) with the angled part in the top.
Work the valley stretching the film from the hood towards the wheels.

I would take pictures but as the name implied "Invisible Mask" It really doesn't show unless really close to the car.

Hope this helps in some form.


----------

